# Invicta owners club



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Doesn't seem to be an Invicta owners club on here so I thought I would start one. I know they can be a bit love/ hate but hopefully owners will post their pictures and comments on here. I only have the one bought from on here and I love it:

Here's to seeing lots more photos/ comments 


__
https://flic.kr/p/EYTCFK


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2016)

i intend joining this club after seeing yours, had loads of them and loved them but now out to pastures new :sadwalk:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> i intend joining this club after seeing yours, had loads of them and loved them but now out to pastures new :sadwalk:


 Definitely pleased with mine. They were an un-known to me before joining here so I couldn't justify buying one from an online retailer as I just didn't know what I was going to be getting, but after seeing this one on here at an absolute bargain I knew I could trust the seller so I took the plunge, so glad I did. May even buy some more in the future!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just the one Invicta in my collection, and it was free - Generously donated to me by RWP a couple of months ago:










It is MASSIVE, but that is right up my street so I don't mind at all, and I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> Definitely pleased with mine. They were an un-known to me before joining here so I couldn't justify buying one from an online retailer as I just didn't know what I was going to be getting, but after seeing this one on here at an absolute bargain I knew I could trust the seller so I took the plunge, so glad I did. May even buy some more in the future!


 they do get a bad press and the do sell some rubbish.

imagine if you went to buy a watch of that standard 20 years ago, what would it cost you regardless of the brand? i would imagine it would be a great deal of money, in real terms a lot more than you just paid


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> they do get a bad press and the do sell some rubbish.
> 
> imagine if you went to buy a watch of that standard 20 years ago, what would it cost you regardless of the brand? i would imagine it would be a great deal of money, in real terms a lot more than you just paid


 I'm surprised at how sturdy it feels, it's got some weight to it and doesn't feel flimsy in any way. The bezel has a definite click to it, the bracelet looks and feels solid and it sits well on the wrist, what more could I ask? 



Davey P said:


> Just the one Invicta in my collection, and it was free - Generously donated to me by RWP a couple of months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks good :thumbsup: I've noticed looking at the Invicta Europe website they do a fair range of different styles, and they are affordable, may have to start up a collection !


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2016)

this is the one i had and is a step up from the normal invicta divers, as good as it get IMO and i regretted getting rid of it within seconds, been trying to find another since


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I only have the one Invicta and only got that last week thanks to Bruce . I like it is comfy to wear has some weight to it but is not heavy (hope that makes sense)


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I like it is comfy to wear has some weight to it but is not heavy (hope that makes sense)


 Exactly the same with mine, just the right weight v comfort


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Just have the one, I think.



I don't know what 17 jewel movement it has but really like the design & enjoy wearing it regularly. :yes:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> I knew I could trust the seller so I took the plunge, so glad I did. May even buy some more in the future! :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

SilentBob said:


> Just the one for me too....my wife saw it on amazon daily deals and thought I'd like. And it has got a good amount of wrist time since I've had.
> 
> http://http://i375.photobucket.com/albums/oo191/beardedsquidediting/Mobile Uploads/IMG_20160226_081826_zpsq8t4dmi8.jpg


 here you go. if you right click on the image in photobucket...click " copy image address" then click at the bottom of your post "insert other media" then click "insert image from url " then paste into the bar that appears on the screen, takes a bit of getting used to, but everyone struggles at first..............nice watch :thumbsup:


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks...I've never used photo bucket before. Usually use tapatalk on my phone which seems to be idiot proof


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I've had two or three :thumbsup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I Have two.only have picture of one the other is the sub type


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Some nice looking watches, it's amazing what they can achieve in their price bracket


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

Here's mine. It's good to see a few people show some love. Mine is holding at about -2 to -4 seconds a day now. Not bad for an inexpensive mechanical.


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

Jdp said:


>


 I have this in my wish list on Amazon. :thumbsup:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

So far I certainly rate my Invicta. I have a broad spectrum of prices in my watch collection with the Invicta being middle/ bottom of that range, and yet it seems to be holding it's own against all the others. I haven't noticed any really discernable difference in quality when compared to most of the other watches, and as for time keeping it keeps perfect time over say 12- 14 hours and any longer doesn't bother me as I tend to wear a different watch every day any way.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Jdp said:


> Here's mine. It's good to see a few people show some love. Mine is holding at about -2 to -4 seconds a day now. Not bad for an inexpensive mechanical.


 They do look like a Rolex to the untrained eye. I would probably get annoyed by people asking is it a Rolex


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

xellos99 said:


> They do look like a Rolex to the untrained eye.* I would probably get annoyed by people asking is it a Rolex*


 Not as annoying as Rolex owners being asked if it's an Invicta........ :tongue:


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

Fortunately (? ) I don't have people asking me if it's a Rolex. Might be because I live in a pretty small town and most people here have never seen a Rolex.



Davey P said:


> Not as annoying as Rolex owners being asked if it's an Invicta........ :tongue:


 Hmmm... maybe when I get a Rolex, I'll tell people it's an invicta!



SilentBob said:


> I have this in my wish list on Amazon. :thumbsup:


 I got the one with the Japanese movement and i couldn't be happier with it. I was tempted to get the Swiss movement, but that kicked the price up enough that I would rather have purchased a different brand


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well frankly I like it a tad too big for me at 53mm lug to lug but it does look good.

Invicta do make some good Watches hyper inflated prices do not help their cause at all the above gets my vote. :thumbsup:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

A lovely looking watch Bruce :thumbsup: As you probably know I'm a fan of Invicta's even though I only own the one, great watches at great prices.

Add a pict to the Invicta owners thread I started, I'm trying to get enough Invicta owners together so we can take over the world!! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> A lovely looking watch Bruce :thumbsup: As you probably know I'm a fan of Invicta's even though I only own the one, great watches at great prices.
> 
> Add a pict to the Invicta owners thread I started, I'm trying to get enough Invicta owners together so we can take over the world!! :laugh:


 and now merged :thumbsup:


----------



## Scorpion1031 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum, checking in from Dallas, Texas USA. I look forward to visiting with everyone and drooling over all your lovely watches! :yes: . I own several Invicta watches and prefer the Pro and Grand Diver lines. Once, I figure out how to post pictures, I will proudly show off some of mine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

Scorpion1031 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum, checking in from Dallas, Texas USA. I look forward to visiting with everyone and drooling over all your lovely watches! :yes: . I own several Invicta watches and prefer the Pro and Grand Diver lines. Once, I figure out how to post pictures, I will proudly show off some of mine.


 welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome @Scorpion1031, posting pictures catches everyone out at first :yes: There is a thread on here explaining how to do it. I have found Flickr the easiest to use so would suggest setting up an account on there, others use photobucket. Hopefully you will be up and running soon with the pictures as I would love to see your Invicta's :thumbsup:


----------



## Scorpion1031 (Apr 11, 2016)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/03B1QH


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

Scorpion1031 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/03B1QH


 

right click on the center of your photo and copy image address then paste to the forum :thumbsup: nice watch :biggrin:


----------



## bf76 (May 11, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> They do look like a Rolex to the untrained eye. I would probably get annoyed by people asking is it a Rolex


 I've had one in the past, but I let it go... I wasn't too keen on the dial with those small hour indexes and flimsy logo. It also made a loud sound when auto winding.

Now I'm thinking on getting some kind of speedway, but I'm not convinced so far...


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Can i join now with this latest new purchase?










Well when i say new i mean last week.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> Can i join now with this latest new purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You certainly can :thumbsup: I like the look of that, similar (same?) as mine, I certainly think they represent value for money :yes:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

graham1981 said:


> You certainly can :thumbsup: I like the look of that, similar (same?) as mine, I certainly think they represent value for money :yes:


 Yes well chuffed at the price and grey dial, and the leather strap suits my boyish wrists.


----------



## Gizzalicious (Jul 16, 2016)

My golden oldie 25 Jewel Auto Invicta 70s?


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh so many of you 

I am happy to have the opportunity to talk with actual owners and avoid all that hate build up against Invicta...

I just want to know how reliable is that brand?

Love how they look and i don't expect hand made quality for that price, but i don't want to send my watch for repair every other week...

PS

Currently looking at Yakuza model / automatic Japanese movement

Thank you


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's sex on a stick mate!










Later,
William


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I bought an Invicta a couple of weeks ago so can join the club!! :thumbsup:

I found this on Shpock and paid what I consider to a bargainous £40! It came with the box and other bits!














































There's barely a mark on it apart from fingerprints from handling it!!

Cheers, John :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Thought I would revive this one and add a few that I own

Firstly I was given this one and needed to replace the movement as it was not working










Invicta Grand Diver one of my favourite watches










Bought as a spares or repair , new movements and a set of hands I had lying around and all is good .










Finally an 8926OB which I bought looking like this










but ended up looking like this with the addition of a Dagaz dial and Urchin handset










Thanks for looking


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

This is mine


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the only Invicta that I own


----------



## vstromer650 (Mar 3, 2018)

William_Wilson said:


> It's sex on a stick mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi sorry, I know this is an old thread now but couldn't help but stop to look at this watch, wow! I am quite new to this forum and haven't got an invicta in my collection but have been looking for one, I like the look of some of the bolt ones, until I saw this! Can you please tell me where I can get one. Awsome!


----------



## vstromer650 (Mar 3, 2018)

I am a bit surprised that Invicta don't have any stores or outlets in the UK, I don't know why, they seem to have jumped right over us brits and landed in Germany and Portugal. I would love to buy one but don't trust ebay or amazon, I also don't want to be stung for import taxes for buying from the USA. Anybody got any suggestions please!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Why don't you trust Amazon? You can buy one and if you don't like it for any reason, send it straight back.


----------



## Alanjw (Oct 27, 2017)

I have a couple of pro divers both aquired secondhand and very pleased with them.

My first had the black/red bezel, keeps superb time, + less than a second/day, this has a Seiko NH35A calibre.

My all black bezel has a Seiko NH25A calibre and is currently + 4 second/day

My son fell in love with the black/red version so last Christmas santa presented him with one (from Amazon)

Now, both of mine have bright finished winding weights whereas my son's is yellow? Mine have etched numbers between the lugs and only visible by looking up into the bracelet/lug gap.

Numbers are 10-08 on the black/red and 11-03 on the black, I am guessing these are day codes, Aug 2010 and March 2011?

Just wondered when the yellow weights appeared?









Alan


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's one i'd forgotten about, I bought it off Shpock for £25, It needed a battery so I fitted one and the watch wouldn't run right at all so I left the seller bad feedback, Eventually I tried another battery and it turned out that i'd bought a bad batch of them!!

When I got some from a different source it ran fine!!, I couldn't see a way to rescind the negative feedback on there! :sadwalk:



















The boxes always seem to be nice with Invicta watches!



















John :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm surprised I never posted mine.

The first one I bought is a Model 8932A I found BIN on Ebay for £15. Seemed like everyone else was thinking it was too good to be true, but it's never had a problem in well over a year. Only thing I'd criticize is the lugs are a bit sharp. It's small for Invicta at 37.5mm, with an SII Hattori PC32A quartz movement.



The next is a Specialty 1203, much bigger at 45mm, with a 6J Ronda 5030.d quartz movement. The watch was in a bit of a state when I bought it, but it cleaned up okay, with a new crystal and a lume pip robbed from a scratched Steinhard insert. The thing I couldn't fix is the bezel, which was loose, so I jammed a piece of rubber gasket under it and pretended it should be fixed. Lume is a rather weak blue.



Lots of writing on the back (photo taken before cleaning).



Last, one I've now sold, an S1 Rally Overdrive, model 22385 with a Chinese ISA 6371D quartz movement. Nice looking black case, but the ceramic bracelet had a chip out of one link, and had no micro adjustment, so it always felt loose. Moved it onto a leather rally strap, which was better, but I couldn't see the hands without reading glasses, so it had to go.



More reading matter.


----------



## aza1990 (Mar 31, 2020)

My latest purchase from Amazon, the 8926...










I have had this watch in my collection for a couple of weeks now. I do enjoy wearing it and I love the overall design of it. It keeps great time with the NH35 Seiko movement. I have to say though I had some issues with the spring bars. I think I only noticed the problem because I removed the bracelet, once I put a strap on the 8926 I found the spring bars were constantly making a clicking/crunching sound. I removed the strap to inspect the bars, I found them to be very loose. The ends of the bars that retract were somewhat wobbly and it concerned me enough to replace them. Since replacing the bars I have had no issues. I now wear the watch in confidence and enjoy the watch when it's keeping me company. A couple of other little things I notice since owning this model is the engraving on the side of the case is poorly finished, for example when I run my finger along the letters it feels very coarse and the bezel doesn't align perfectly. These things ofcourse are just very minor points I make and don't stop me loving this watch. At the end of the day I would highly recommend this timepiece to anyone. Thanks for reading, all the best.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Simple no-date diver


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I quite like this Invicta that I bought earlier in the year, I prefer not to have their logo on the dial personally :thumbsup:




























I may slip it back on to the bracelet, Not tried it yet!!

John


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have another three


----------



## Lee Shu Iro (7 mo ago)

I have a Grand Diver in black/yellow. A beast of a watch, and keeps great time. I can't fault them for the money.


----------

